# Beach RV grounds near galveston/surfside



## ccash (Apr 18, 2013)

After toying around with all options we went back to Galveston state park... the bayside is actually a hidden secret.. it is beautiful. We were going to try jamaica beach rv because of their pool but they all stay so booked! Anything in surfside or around that is good? We got new camper and are trying it as many times as possible!


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey ccash, sorry for a late reply, but been camping and fishing last two weekends. I was at Jamaica Beach RV last weekend in June and Lake Conroe this weekend, both fishing and camping and hanging out. The only RV parks I know of and use are Jamaica Beach RV, GISP, and San Luis Pass Park. Dellanura RV is closer to Seawall and on the beach like the beach side of GISP. I have never stayed on Bay Side of GISP. I did not know they had RV spots on that side. I always thought it was tent only, but I have not used GISP in a few years. I fish bay side of SLP or beach front near Water Tower, so I stay near both mostly at JBRV or SLPP.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Camping on the beach is free.


----------



## ccash (Apr 18, 2013)

All of the signs on Galveston's beaches now say no overnight camping.. although I see tents and campers.. i just wonder how this is enforced..


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I was referring to Surfside. I don't know if you can camp on the beach in Galveston or not. In Surfside you definitely can.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

If you are by yourself camping on surfside beach I would be packin.


----------

